# I Just Bought a 93 Altima GXE - Have a few questions



## double b26 (Aug 21, 2010)

so i just picked up this car for $1'100 because my 91 accord has an issue with running right now, and i need something to drive in the mean time. the car isnt anything fantastic, but will be a great work car for me. it has 170k miles, automatic transmission (unfortunately), and some aftermarket 15" wheels on it that will also fit my accord, and vise versa, and the a/c is cold. the bad is that the rear quarters are pretty rusty. i have some bondo though, so im going to patch that up pretty soon. also, the interior is not the cleanest. 

so what im wondering is if there is anything i need to do, maintenance-wise, before i drive it a lot? any common problems on these models?

how's the timing setup on these? pretty reliable, or should i go ahead and replace a tensioner and belt now (or is it a chain)? 

also, my passenger power window wont work. the guy said that there is some little box inside the door (around the armrest area i guess) that had a screw in it, or sticking out of it... idk. anyway, he said that he tightened that screw way back when, and the window worked for a while. he said it was recently on the fritz, and that hitting the door panel in that area would usually make it work again. so far, i cant get it working. any idea about what 'the box' is, or if there is supposed to be a screw in it?

but thats about it. not too bad. ill try to take some pics tomorrow and post 'em up for you guys to see. 

thanks for reading.

EDIT: forgot to mention that the transmission seems to shift a little hard, but not like 'broken engine mount' hard, but its not the smoothest. it also seems to hold the gear a little longer than i would expect. for example, after taking off from a stop, and cruising at about 25 mph or so, it seems to ride in 2nd gear unless i bump the throttle enough to make it shift up. are these the normal characteristics of the automatic? i havent checked the fluid level or quality or anything at all yet, so that could be the issue. im just wondering if this is normal for these cars, or should i look into it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As far as the passenger window, one would need to remove the door panel to see what's going on. I'm not sure about the box. I know Nissan used power window amps on some models, but I'm not sure if it was used on your's. 

As far as the trans, try draining the fluid and replace it with either genuine Nissan Type "D" ATF or Valvoline MaxLife ATF. Many Nissan trannies use Type "D", which is similar in viscosity to Dexron and Dexron II. While Dexron III and later are said to be compatable, the viscosity is thicker and can cause sticking issues in the valve body. It could also be that your internal seals are getting hard and less pliable,which can only be fixed by overhauling the trans. Try the fluid change first; you'll need about 5 qts. It usually takes about 4 to 4-1/2 during a drain and fill.

Your KA24DE has two timing chains. Common issues are leaks at the timing cover on the back side of the engine due to a failed "O" seal at the oil channel between the oil pump in the front cover and the engine block oil channel. Also, debris in the oil tensioner channel to the chain tensioner can cause timing chain rattle. Leaking intake gaskets or leaking oil seal inside the distributor can sometimes be issues. Leaking rear struts were a common issue in the day. Leaking oil pressure switches are fairly common. On the whole, they are pretty descent vehicles. As you probably already know owning a Honda, it's best to stick with NGK or genuine Nissan ignition and tune-up componants.


----------

